# Alliant 20/28



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Alliant Powder - 20/28

.45 and 9mm

Go!

LOL, Thanks for any input.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

any info would be good...I found some in stock. Burn rate seems to be right there with Unique.

I am not finding much on the net and I don't want to miss buying it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Alliant 20/28 in pistols

A discussion from 2010.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

yes, it is common to use shotgun powder for pistols from what I understand.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> yes, it is common to use shotgun powder for pistols from what I understand.


It wasn't a question. It was a link.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry...I couldn't tell.

LOL...I was in a hurry and not paying much attention. Blond Moment!


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks! I bought it anyway. I figured I could try it and see, sell it if it didn't work out.

I think it will work fine for the .45 but not sure about the 9mm


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll bet you make it work. I wish more powders were listed in the loading manuals. I guess I'm just lazy.


----------



## topcopeo (Sep 12, 2013)

So ... what did you discover with regard to 20/28? Finding this information is somewhat difficult or I just haven't found the right place to look, yet.

Thanx,


----------

